# ajouter des photos sur les albums téléchargés



## Natazu (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci, je voudrais pouvoir mettre sur mon ipod classic les pochettes d'albums venant des albums téléchargés sur internet.

En gros, comment fait-on pour rajouter une pochette sur des mp3 qui n'en comporte pas au téléchargement sur le net.

Merci par avance.

Amicalement 

Médy


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Juillet 2009)

il suffit sur itunes (sur pc ou mac) de faire un pomme I sur une musique et dans l'onglet illustration ajouter la jaquette récupérée sur le net via google...  puis de synchroniser l'ipod avec le mac ou le pc


----------



## Natazu (18 Juillet 2009)

merci infiniment

C'est super sympa.

Amicalement

Médy


----------

